# removing pressure washer spill valve



## goose00 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a Karcher 2400 pressure washer that I have been trying to remove the spill valve. I can push it in slightly but can't remove it. There is a bypass just above it which won't allow it to pop out when I run it. Have soaked for 24 hrs. Any ideas? Thanks...


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ka...ressure-washer-parts-c-33388_33389_33656.html

I think what you are asking about is more commonly known as an unloader. It dumps water when the pw gun is closed, right? By dumping excess PSI, the pressure is regulated.


----------



## goose00 (Apr 17, 2011)

fireguy said:


> http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ka...ressure-washer-parts-c-33388_33389_33656.html
> 
> I think what you are asking about is more commonly known as an unloader. It dumps water when the pw gun is closed, right? By dumping excess PSI, the pressure is regulated.


 The parts lists it as a spill valve. It does what you are saying I believe. It's hard to believe that it won't come out of the bore even though the machine has been idle for a few years.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

Did you find hte part in the pictures I sent to you. Do they show enough detail to determine if the part is threaded? This may be a proprietary part, only availble from Karcher or another PW sold by the same group of companies. 

Try this
http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/load/tools/msg0714130216847.html

Do you have a local Karcher dealer? 

Your Karcher is different than either of my pressure washers, so I am not familiar with the unloader on your machine.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

http://www.paddockdrayage.com/Karcher/index.htm this seems to be the answer. your problem is a common problem.


----------



## goose00 (Apr 17, 2011)

OK I will retry as per the list you sent. Fingers X's!


----------



## goose00 (Apr 17, 2011)

OK I had my doubts as to how much success I would have and I wasn't. WhenI first started the washer I did have full pressure. When I released the trigger and squeezed again there was no pressure. I found by lowering the throttle the pressure would come back. I went to full throttle (while squeezing) and there was pressure until I released the trigger. I will try to get the valve out after I purchase a pair of needle nose vise grips. I will also try to contact the repair company that you found with the info for repairs. I will be in touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## oriental53 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Carpet Mold Removal*

Wow. I love your helpful and very informative article. So cool I've found blog like this very original.Keep it up hope to see some more blogs like this.This post is great very informative.

Nowadays, people are aware on their Home Facilities. 
Rugs and carpets can become water damaged for many reasons, from leaky roofs to full-blown floods from heavy storms or hurricanes. When water damage occurs, it must be taken care of as quickly as possible in order to prevent permanent damage. One source of damage that is often overlooked is the mold that can grow when there is moisture in a rug or carpet. This mold can not only cause damage, but health problems as well. To avoid this problem, you need a full water damage mold restoration. The water damage mold restoration professionals at Oriental Rug Care NY can prevent mold from taking over your flooring, your health, and your life. If you want to make sure that the water damage mold restoration is done right, Oriental Rug Care NY is the place to go.



Carpet Mold Removal
Carpet cleaning


----------



## goose00 (Apr 17, 2011)

Here's what I ended up doing with my Karcher PW. I removed the piston guidance assembly and plugged the opening to the thermo valve which was allowing the water pressure to bypass the unloader valve. I reassembled the unit and started the motor with the trigger squeezed and had full pressure! When I released the trigger the pressure backup was,,,, to say the least awsome!! I squeezed and released a few times then left the trigger released hoping to blow out the unloader, which a tech with a company that sells and services these machines said was the way to do it sort of.:no: I was standing a distance from the PW and all that happened was the motor shutdown. I have givin up at trying to remove the unloader valve and ordered a new piston guidance assy.


----------

